# anyone on antidepressants and thyroid meds



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone on these drugs, I'm on a low starting dose of 20mg paxil. They prescribed it years ago before they knew I had thyroid issues + Hashimoto's. Just wondering how one interacts with the other and if one can get too much serotonin or thyroxine effects? I know my endo would like me to wean off the paxil eventually...but even getting my thryoid to normal state may be tricky. I know she knows I'm on both and will chk in with me. Just wondering about other people's experiences.

Paxil 20mg
Eltroxin 1 tab. (.1mg)


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://thyroid-disorders.suite101.com/article.cfm/ssri_antidepressants_for_thyroid_patients

I guess....antidepressants can lower some of your T4 and T3 in certain case studies.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I am on Celexa 20 mg and Synthroid 112 mcg. I am feeling better than I have in a long time. I started the Celexa before my TT. Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not. Just know you are NOT alone!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

HI Daisy,

I started taking Cymbalta before I was diagnosed with Hashi's. Once my thyroid levels were improving, I weened off the Cymbalta to see how it would go. I have been off of it for over two years now. I do take a small dose of Busparone to keep my anxiety issues under control, but the depression has not returned so far. I do have to say though, that if I did started having a problem with it again, I would not hesitate to go back on the meds.

Hugs

Phoenix


----------

